# SV question



## cooker613 (Aug 1, 2019)

i have some beautiful lamb rib chops in the exercise. They are seasoned and ready. If I want to cook from frozen , how much extra time do I add. I was thinking 135 for 2 to 2 1/2 hrs. 
Thanks
Also does that temp and time seem right? This is my first go with sous vide lamb chops.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 1, 2019)

I can't comment to the temp <Unsure what safe temp is for lamb>.

I'd add another hour..but remember Cooker; sous vide is amazing because you could forget it for another 3 hours...won't cook past the stage you want. So don't feel you can't err on the side of caution and do it longer if you feel it ain't ready!


----------



## daveomak (Aug 1, 2019)

What Baldwin has in his tutorial....


----------



## xray (Aug 1, 2019)

Here’s what I go by as a general guideline:

Any frozen cut of meat that is 2" thick or less, I use the recommended fresh time divided by half (2). I then add that time to the original fresh meat times.

Fresh Time + (Fresh Time/2)=Frozen Time.

Here are some examples:

60 + (60/2)=90 minutes
90 + (90/2)=135 minutes
120 + (120/2)=180 minutes

For any cuts of meat that are thicker than 2", I add one hour per inch of thickness.

————————-

As Tom said, times are pretty flexible as long a safe temp/time is reached to kill pathogens. 

Temperature will control the doneness of the meat.

I go from frozen to SV all the time because it’s more convenient to buy in bulk, portion, prep and freeze. That way it’s out of the way when it comes time to make dinner.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 1, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> i have some beautiful lamb rib chops in the exercise. They are seasoned and ready. If I want to cook from frozen , how much extra time do I add. I was thinking 135 for 2 to 2 1/2 hrs.
> Thanks
> Also does that temp and time seem right? This is my first go with sous vide lamb chops.




Here's an easy way to calculate when SVing From Frozen:

The cook time is really the only thing that changes when you cook from frozen. The taste stays the same—you just need to add a little time to defrost smaller cuts.

The rule of thumb for cooking from frozen is this: *Fresh Cook Time + (Fresh Cook Time / 2).*

So, if your fresh salmon cooks in 30 minutes, your frozen one cooks in 30 + (30 / 2) = 45 minutes. There is no difference in temperature or technique—just some extra time.

However, here’s one exception: When you’re cooking a super-tough cut for a really long time, you don’t need to add any cooking time. Fresh or frozen, that bad boy is going to have more than enough time to defrost over the many hours it spends in the water.

*Note:* OOOOPS---I see Xray Beat me to it!

Bear


----------



## dr k (Aug 1, 2019)

Do this to get frozen meat to the bath temp:

Heating Time from Frozen to 1°F (0.5°C) Less Than the Water Bath’s Temperature
Thickness Slab-like Cylinder-like Sphere-like
5 mm 7 min 7 min 6 min
10 mm 30 min 17 min 12 min
15 mm 50 min 30 min 20 min
20 mm 1¼ hr 40 min 30 min
25 mm 1¾ hr 55 min 40 min
30 mm 2¼ hr 1¼ hr 55 min
35 mm 3 hr 1½ hr 1¼ hr
40 mm 3½ hr 2 hr 1½ hr
45 mm 4½ hr 2½ hr 1¾ hr
50 mm 5¼ hr 2¾ hr 2 hr
55 mm 6¼ hr 3¼ hr 2½ hr
60 mm 7¼ hr 4 hr 2¾ hr
65 mm 8¼ hr 4½ hr 3¼ hr
70 mm — 5 hr 3¾ hr
75 mm — 5¾ hr 4¼ hr
80 mm — 6½ hr 4¾ hr
85 mm — 7¼ hr 5¼ hr
90 mm — 8 hr 5¾ hr
95 mm — 8¾ hr 6¼ hr
100 mm — — 7 hr
105 mm — — 7½ hr
110 mm — — 8¼ hr
115 mm — — 9 hr

Then to pasteurize hold for the duration next to the bath temp below:

The pasteurization times for beef, lamb and pork are listed in Table C.1. Table C.2 lists the pasteurization times for chicken and turkey.

Temperature Time Temperature Time
°F (°C) (Minutes) °F (°C) (Seconds)
130 (54.4) 112 min 146 (63.3) 169 sec
131 (55.0) 89 min 147 (63.9) 134 sec
132 (55.6) 71 min 148 (64.4) 107 sec
133 (56.1) 56 min 149 (65.0) 85 sec
134 (56.7) 45 min 150 (65.6) 67 sec
135 (57.2) 36 min 151 (66.1) 54 sec
136 (57.8) 28 min 152 (66.7) 43 sec
137 (58.4) 23 min 153 (67.2) 34 sec
138 (58.9) 18 min 154 (67.8) 27 sec
139 (59.5) 15 min 155 (68.3) 22 sec
140 (60.0) 12 min 156 (68.9) 17 sec
141 (60.6) 9 min 157 (69.4) 14 sec
142 (61.1) 8 min 158 (70.0) 0 sec
143 (61.7) 6 min
144 (62.2) 5 min
145 (62.8) 4 min
Table C.1: Pasteurization times for beef, corned beef, lamb, pork and cured pork (FDA, 2009, 3-401.11.B.2).


----------



## dls1 (Aug 1, 2019)

I've cooked a pretty fair amount of meat SV from the frozen state over the years which, most of the time, has been the result of poor forward planning. As a loose guideline, I simply multiply my normal cook time fresh by 1.5 which, obviously, will give you the same result as xray's formula.

I did some frozen 1¼” lamb chops a couple months ago at 125°F for around 2¾ hours and they were perfect.

I've also done the same for many years in the oven preheated to its lowest possible temperature, 185°. Once the meat has defrosted enough for me to insert a probe, I cook to my desired finished IT. Doing this, the additional time over fresh is around 30%.


----------



## cooker613 (Aug 1, 2019)

Thanks guys, appreciate your help. It’s for tonight’s dinner. Hopefully I’ll remember to take pictures. (But I’m old, so no promises, ha ha )


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 1, 2019)

cooker613 said:


> i have some beautiful lamb rib chops in the exercise. They are seasoned and ready. If I want to cook from frozen , how much extra time do I add. I was thinking 135 for 2 to 2 1/2 hrs.
> Thanks
> Also does that temp and time seem right? This is my first go with sous vide lamb chops.




I would suggest 145. You will be safe there I am pretty sure. If I am wrong I am sure others will chime in.


----------



## dls1 (Aug 1, 2019)

hoity toit said:


> I would suggest 145. You will be safe there I am pretty sure. If I am wrong I am sure others will chime in.



ht,

You're not wrong. It's just a matter of personal tastes.

I like lamb rare to medium rare, hence the 125°F I cook it at. To me, 145°F is medium well to well done.

Different strokes.........


----------

